# 205/40 vs 215/35 series



## Stoabie (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm running a set of 18x8.5 ET45 wheels on my mkv GTI, and I'm on 225/40s right now and rub in the front like crazy. I'm going to be lowering it at least another inch and need some new tires, would it be better to run a 205/40, or a 215/35? 

I know I will have more traction with a 215, but my roads aren't the greatest and I don't know how much more likely I would be to bend a rim on a 35 series tire.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

You're going to throw off your speedo by using the tire sizes you're suggesting? How low is your car right now? If you're getting rubbing and thinking of lowering another inch it's only going to get worst...........


----------



## Stoabie (Apr 23, 2011)

There is 10% speedo adjustment on the mkv MFD, so I'm not worried. I'm going to fix the rubbing issue by changing tire sizes, but my real question is the difference between a 205/40 and a 215/35 in sidewall height. Specifically, whether it is worth it to get a 215/35 for the extra traction, or if it is just too likely to bend a rim over a 40 series tire.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You're looking at 1/4" in sidewall difference. If you think that matters when you hit a pothole, it's not going to. The 205/40 will net you more clearance on the fenders.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

205/40 because 35 series tires look dumb unless you're on air.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Stoabie said:


> There is 10% speedo adjustment on the mkv MFD, so I'm not worried. I'm going to fix the rubbing issue by changing tire sizes, but my real question is the difference between a 205/40 and a 215/35 in sidewall height. Specifically, whether it is worth it to get a 215/35 for the extra traction, or if it is just too likely to bend a rim over a 40 series tire.


 You won't notice much difference in traction to be honest. The ride will feel a little stiffer with the 215's. Yes, the ride height is about .25" 

I would stick with the 205's.


----------

